# CCI Blazer Brass and Chip Mcormick FTFeed



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

I went out with my Kimber Super Match II today and had a lot of failures to feed with the combination of CCI Blazer Brass and Chip Mcormick mag. Never had any issues in the past with that gun/mag, but it was the first time I've used that ammo. I picked up a Wilson mag since I didn't have the Kimber mag with me and that finished the session without a hitch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Some guns like the aluminum casings, and some do not. Previously had a fullsize USP that just barely spit out the cases as the gun fired. They litterally rolled out. Yet, it would throw any brass casings several feet.

Other than that gun, which I no longer have, any other gun I have likes the CCI Blazer. But, I occassionally see some people complain about it.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Actually brass*

As I said it's actually Blazer Brass. It's ok though it isn't really a question. I was offering it as fluff info for others that may have similar issues. Some combinations don't work. You avoid them and move on.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just reread it and I see what U are saying...

Try WWB and see if that helps...


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I too, am not impressed with CCI's Blazer Brass .45 Acp .......... I just recently bought a 1,000 rd case and I am sorry I did.

The ammo was extremely dirty -- the outside brass.............that surprised me a little, so I looked a little closer at the whole lot.

I found many boxes [ 50 rds @ ] that contained cartridges that had their bullets seated too deeply. Some were very minor seating problems, but others were so bad I had to throw the cartridges away. I contacted Customer service, by e-mail to inform them of this potential [ dangerous ] problem as a courtsey and was shocked at CCI's response. Their answer was " It was up to the customer to decide if the ammo was safe and usable and they suggested all ammo be checked before using". While I certainly agree that all ammo should be inspected before loading -- I was set back a little by CCI's attitude " that it is the customer that has to decide the safety of their ammo ". I pointed out to the customer rep. that this warning doesn't appear anywhere on their ammo boxes? No mention of bullet replacement was made at this point.

The final e-mail from the Rep. suggested [ in a polite way ] that maybe I should move on to another company for my ammo needs. Again, shock for me to hear that from a company that I have been buying tens of thousands of rounds of ammo from over the past 20 years. I know from experience that attitudes like this one [ customer Rep. ] don't exist unless it is tolerated by the management as a whole. I know if I pressed the issue -- I could have gotten CCI to replace the defective bullets, but why bother -- like the Customer Rep. implied - it was easier to just move on to another company !

I still have [ and use ] some Blazer (AL.) ammo and it works fine in all of my guns. I would never spend the extra bucks to buy their brass version - even if I reloaded. YMMV.

JF.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Well there is a reason it is the cheapest*

My range won't let me use the aluminum stuff because of some issue with their contract with their recycler. I like cases to have a little bit of a crimp. The balzer stuff has no crimp. One of my mis-feeds forced the bullet into the case a good 1/4". 
Unfortunately I also made the mistake of buying 15 boxes online so I'm stuck with the ammo, but I think it is only an issue with that gun, that mag and that ammo together.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While I love CCI Blazer in 9mm, I too have read online complaints from people who had problems with the Blazer and Blazer Brass ammo in 45. The bullets being pushed into the case seems to be a common problem. Haven't heard of this with 9mm, but quite a few times in 45 ACP....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Deals like this make me glad I am able to roll my own. I shot a couple of tons of Winchester over the years and I can say I might of had a dozen misfires. I sure here a lot of complaints about Blazer. That bullet set back stuff is real dangerous.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought some Blazer 22lr ammo a couple of years ago and have found it to be inconsistant..It seems that it's velocity differs from round to round..I thought when I bought it,was on sale,would be great in the 22conversion kit but it is bad..Makes the auto,handgun, almost a single shot,real pain in the butt..
If all Blazer ammo is like the stuff that I bought none will ever darken my door,besides all my center fire is reloads and if there is a problem I can talk to the maker,me..


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Yeah you reloaders have it good*

Yeah you reloaders have it good. For those of us that don't have the skill, patience or attention to detail we're safer buying of the shelf. I'll keep going with the alternate mags and see how it does. By the time I get done with the 650 rounds I've got left I should be able to offer and informed opinion. Sounds like that stuff isn't as good as some other price competitive options.


----------



## bompa (Oct 26, 2006)

Hand loading is only as difficult as you allow it to be..A single stage press and a good set of dies and a scale and perhaps a hand priming tool and a powder measure are what is needed to get going..Also most important is a good reloading book or two,recipe books for shooters..
Read the book's and if possible talk to other reloaders..Perhaps someone will offer to show you how and maybe even walk you through the process..
You have been saving your brass right ??
With the books help you can decide what bullet and powder you will need along with the primers..
Turn the TV off and give it a try..Load just a few to start..Try them and go from there..
Go slow,have fun and be safe..


----------



## old frank (Dec 25, 2006)

I was on my way to the outdoor range and stopped at Walmart to get some .45 WWB. Of course they were out of it but they did have the brass cased Blazer at a good price, so I bought 100 rouds.

The only six FTFs I have ever had on my SA 1911 was with that 100 rounds. I always had good luck with the aluminum but I won't buy the brass cased any more.


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I have had problems with Blazer Brass in 9 mm in my Glock 34 I switched to Remington and have had no problems since except for slide lock failure to feeds which were my fault. See Glock thread "G34 Jamming Problems". Basically, I changed my grip and allowed my right thumb to "float" near the slide lock lever and it forced the lever up in recoil causing the problem.


----------



## noproblem5671 (Dec 6, 2006)

*I figured it out*

The design of the Chip McCormick mags and stock Kimber Mags have a diffent cut to the mag tube. The front edge on the non-Wilson mags have a different angle and have a sharp edge on the inside. A 1911 mag when fully loaded tends to have a gap between the top round and the next round at the front side. When the slide comes up to stip a round from the mag this gap causes the cartridge to tend to nose down. On cartriges with a thick/sharp lip where the brass ends it tends to catch on the inside edge of the mag. I think the stock mags could be modified easily enough to work better, but I have 200 rounds though the Wilson mag now with no failures with Blazer Brass or WWB.

Here is a pic of the Wilson left and Chip McCormick Power 10 right.


----------

